# Java DB



## Randall (5. Apr 2006)

Hat jemand schon mit Java DB gearbeitet und kennt sich damit aus? Ist es zu empfehlen? Sieht sehr interessant aus.

java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/J2SE/Desktop/javadb/


----------



## AlArenal (5. Apr 2006)

Ist doch nüscht anderes als Apache Derby formerly known as Cloudscape (später aufgekauft von IBM)....

Steht in Konkurrenz vor allem zu hsqldb und h2.


----------



## Randall (5. Apr 2006)

Ja, das weiss ich. Aber ist es zu gebrauchen? Oder davon abzuraten? Oder top?


----------



## Guest (6. Apr 2006)

Alle Projekte, die von Apache ihren Stempel kriegen, sind empfehlenswert.
Zum einen wegen der guten Dokumentation, zum anderen, da sie weit
verbreitet sind und genügend Know-How dazu existiert.
Ob es für deine Zwecke reicht, musst du schon selbst entscheiden.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Apr 2006)

Randall hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, das weiss ich. Aber ist es zu gebrauchen? Oder davon abzuraten? Oder top?



Wofür und im Vergleich wozu?
Ein Traktor ist auch zu gebrauchen, aber ich würde mit ihm nicht  jeden Morgen 35 km zur Arbeit  und auch nicht die 100km zu meiner Freundin fahren wollen...


----------

